# fresh fish in the tank...



## medTech65 (Dec 14, 2016)

whats up fam! new guy in the industry here...

I just completed my emt course on monday (hallelujah!) and i just registered for the national registry and now waiting for a test date. im excited to be part of this beautiful work you all do and i truly appreciate all your hard work for our community. it takes a special person to be able to undergo all the emotional and physical stress that comes with the job, and though i dont consider myself special, i feel good that i could be around people like all of you. its like being around a cop or a firefighter... it feels good to be around people with the same intentions...KEEPING PEOPLE ALIVE.
but at the moment, im stumped. i have a few questions about the hiring process and i need a few suggestions.

*besides waiting for the national registry, is it possible to get an ambulance license and what is the best way about it? **do i just go to the dmv and ask for an ambulance opperation test? ***do i go to go the police station and ask them to give me a lifescan?

*do i go to my personal doctor and ask him for a specific kind of physical?

*im thinking about moving to the palm springs area and im not sure what company out there would be good to apply to.

*i know at MedReach, if their EMT recruits a new employee, they get a $700+/- bonus....is it the same for McCormick?

sorry for all the random questions... but im ready to work. 7 weeks in this course and letting go of my old job made me a broke future emt lol and i need to werk werk werk. thanks for the love.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 14, 2016)

medTech65 said:


> whats up fam! new guy in the industry here...
> 
> I just completed my emt course on monday (hallelujah!) and i just registered for the national registry and now waiting for a test date. im excited to be part of this beautiful work you all do and i truly appreciate all your hard work for our community. it takes a special person to be able to undergo all the emotional and physical stress that comes with the job, and though i dont consider myself special, i feel good that i could be around people like all of you. its like being around a cop or a firefighter... it feels good to be around people with the same intentions...KEEPING PEOPLE ALIVE.
> but at the moment, im stumped. i have a few questions about the hiring process and i need a few suggestions.
> ...


Welcome and good luck.


----------



## medTech65 (Dec 14, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Welcome and good luck.


appreciate the love monkey. good lookin out! will be following your posts!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 14, 2016)

If you are planning on moving out to Palm Springs the only 911 ambulance company in the area is AMR. Mission ambulance runs IFTs and has a small station based in Palm Springs. Symons ambulance has a station in Banning and only runs IFTs. 

There are several Palm Springs guys on the forum. 

For right now in Palm Springs the only referral bonus is given to employees who bring in a full time medic. 

If you have any specific questions about Palm Springs or Palm Springs AMR feel free to ask or to send myself a direct message.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 14, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> If you have any specific questions about Palm Springs or Palm Springs AMR feel free to ask or to send myself a direct message.



Same here.


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 14, 2016)

medTech65 said:


> *besides waiting for the national registry, is it possible to get an ambulance license and what is the best way about it? **do i just go to the dmv and ask for an ambulance opperation test? ***do i go to go the police station and ask them to give me a lifescan?



You don't need your grey card in order to get an ADL. Get a livescan for DMV 1st (you can do it at a UPS store, not necessarily a police station), then go to DMV and fill out their paperwork. They'll administer a test and when you pass it, will issue you an interim ADL. The perm will be sent to you via mail, a few weeks later.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 14, 2016)

Copied and pasted from the DMV website: 

*Ambulance Driver Certificate*
*What do I need to drive an ambulance?*
If you wish to drive an ambulance used commercially in emergency service
(Vehicle Code Section 2512), you may apply at any DMV office for an Ambulance
Driver certificate. You may also purchase an 'Ambulance Driver Handbook' for $5.

The following requirements must be met to apply for an Ambulance Driver certificate:


Be at least 18 years of age.
Hold a valid California driver license that is not on departmental probation.
Pay an application fee
$25 for an original certificate.
$12 for a renewal, duplicate, or name change.

Pass an Ambulance Driver written examination.
Submit a completed request for Live Scan Service form (DMV 8016 [BCII 8016]). See Live Scan Fingerprints below for more information.
Submit a Medical Examination Report – MSCA-5875 with a revision date of 1/2016 or later for medical examinations completed on or after April 21, 2016.


----------



## medTech65 (Dec 14, 2016)

Glad i found this blog site. Thank you for help friends.


----------



## medTech65 (Dec 14, 2016)

since i will be new to the field, are there any specifics that AMR Palm Springs would want out of the new candidates? How long is probation? And what is the hiring process like?

Ive worked for my family all my life and ive never applied for a job outside of our construction company... SUPER NOOB here...


----------



## medTech65 (Dec 14, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> You don't need your grey card in order to get an ADL. Get a livescan for DMV 1st (you can do it at a UPS store, not necessarily a police station), then go to DMV and fill out their paperwork. They'll administer a test and when you pass it, will issue you an interim ADL. The perm will be sent to you via mail, a few weeks later.


Thabks for this information. I will get this done asap!


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 14, 2016)

medTech65 said:


> since i will be new to the field, are there any specifics that AMR Palm Springs would want out of the new candidates? How long is probation? And what is the hiring process like?
> 
> Ive worked for my family all my life and ive never applied for a job outside of our construction company... SUPER NOOB here...



AMR has a fairly standardized hiring process. Apply @ evhc.net, wait for confirmation e-mail then follow the instructions to take your written. Some counties will not require a written, but anything LACo will. After that you wait some more for an interview, and if you pass you'll do skills. After that there's a physical, then orientation + FTO. Last I've heard their new-hire period is somewhere between 3 and 6 months, but don't quote me on that. The main difference between you and folks who are already in the pipeline, will be in terms of benefits, PTO accrual and shift bid seniority.

As long as you can show a solid work history on your resume, kill the testing and the interview, you should be 100% fine.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 14, 2016)

Put in application online. Wait until HR calls you with a date. Take a written test, skills test, and then interview. If you pass then you are sent to a 2 week long orientation. From there you get placed on a minimum of 15 twelve hour shifts for your field training time. Once you pass you are done. 

AMR wants a state EMT cert, good driving record, and a pulse.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 14, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> AMR wants a state EMT cert, good driving record, and a pulse.



Seems lately that a brain is optional.


----------



## medTech65 (Dec 14, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Put in application online. Wait until HR calls you with a date. Take a written test, skills test, and then interview. If you pass then you are sent to a 2 week long orientation. From there you get placed on a minimum of 15 twelve hour shifts for your field training time. Once you pass you are done.
> 
> AMR wants a state EMT cert, good driving record, and a pulse.



Are you on payroll during the 2 week orientation and the 15 field training shifts?

Are the skills tests the same as the 12 skills the DOT wants you to know? Splinting, cpr/aed, bvm/oxygen, primary and secondary assessments, drugs(epi,mdi,nitro), c-collar and backboard etc?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 14, 2016)

medTech65 said:


> Are you on payroll during the 2 week orientation and the 15 field training shifts?
> 
> Are the skills tests the same as the 12 skills the DOT wants you to know? Splinting, cpr/aed, bvm/oxygen, primary and secondary assessments, drugs(epi,mdi,nitro), c-collar and backboard etc?


Yes you are son payroll. 

Yes the skills are the same but not all the skills are tested and they vary which ones they are testing.


----------



## medTech65 (Dec 14, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Yes you are son payroll.
> 
> .



Thank you father.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 14, 2016)

medTech65 said:


> Thank you father.


Now drink your warm milk and head to bed


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 14, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Now drink your warm milk and head to bed



Kinda weird since he's probably taller than you...

And don't you do that every night before bed?


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 14, 2016)

medTech65 said:


> Are the skills tests the same as the 12 skills the DOT wants you to know? Splinting, cpr/aed, bvm/oxygen, primary and secondary assessments, drugs(epi,mdi,nitro), c-collar and backboard etc?



They won't test you on pharmacopeia, that's what the written is for. The skills test will be heavily trauma-oriented; not so sure about splints, but definitely expect CPR. There likely will be a scenario-based assessment, and they'll be looking at your critical thinking rather than raw knowledge - as in, will you be able to set your priorities right in a given scenario and why. And pay little attention to the attitudes, it's AMR.


----------



## medTech65 (Dec 14, 2016)

Im 6'3 and have a hard time finding a comfortable spot on that bench in the back of the ambo haha... let alone when we had a patient with bed bugs! Fml


----------



## medTech65 (Dec 14, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> There likely will be a scenario-based assessment, and they'll be looking at your critical thinking rather than raw knowledge - as in, will you be able to set your priorities right in a given scenario and why. And pay little attention to the attitudes, it's AMR.



Ok sounds good. This is money right here. Thanks for the update.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 15, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> They won't test you on pharmacopeia, that's what the written is for. The skills test will be heavily trauma-oriented; not so sure about splints, but definitely expect CPR. There likely will be a scenario-based assessment, and they'll be looking at your critical thinking rather than raw knowledge - as in, will you be able to set your priorities right in a given scenario and why. And pay little attention to the attitudes, it's AMR.


This information is not accurate for AMR Palm Springs...


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 15, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> This information is not accurate for AMR Palm Springs...


Are PS division new hires put through the "Rancho ringer" like all new hires have/ had been in the past for the I.E. divisions?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 15, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Are PS division new hires put through the "Rancho ringer" like all new hires have/ had been in the past for the I.E. divisions?


I am not familiar with the "Rancho Ringer" so I have no idea. Are you able to elaborate


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 15, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I am not familiar with the "Rancho Ringer" so I have no idea. Are you able to elaborate


New hire orientation.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 15, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> New hire orientation.



If by "Rancho Ringer" you imply that orientation is still being held at Rancho division or Redlands division (they alternate) then yes.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 15, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> If by "Rancho Ringer" you imply that orientation is still being held at Rancho division or Redlands division (they alternate) then yes.


Yes, where they put you through all of the AMR stuff with AMR-tastic vids and the super old safety video from the accident in MA.

It's a standard AMR orientation deal, I believe, so I call it that. I just wasn't sure if PS people had to drive there for that. I don't recall seeing too many PS people make it out that way in the past. Interesting about it being in Redlands, unless they relocated their station, it'd seem kind of small.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 15, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Yes, where they put you through all of the AMR stuff with AMR-tastic vids and the super old safety video from the accident in MA.
> 
> It's a standard AMR orientation deal, I believe, so I call it that. I just wasn't sure if PS people had to drive there for that. I don't recall seeing too many PS people make it out that way in the past. Interesting about it being in Redlands, unless they relocated their station, it'd seem kind of small.



Mine was at Rancho. I do believe they alternate orientations between Rancho and Redlands. The drive sucked for me coming from the CV. I was the only PS guy and there was 1 or two people from Hemet. All others were ICEMA.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 15, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Mine was at Rancho. I do believe they alternate orientations between Rancho and Redlands. The drive sucked for me coming from the CV. I was the only PS guy and there was 1 or two people from Hemet. All others were ICEMA.


When I was hired for Redlands it was being alternated between there, or Riverside. My drive from LA was the same time yours from the CV was, but half the distance...I do not miss LA traffic.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 15, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> When I was hired for Redlands it was being alternated between there, or Riverside. My drive from LA was the same time yours from the CV was, but half the distance...I do not miss LA traffic.



10 to the 210. Traffic... every... morning... 

In all reality I didn't do a full two weeks. Us REMS people had days off during orientation when there were a couple days for just ICEMA people. EVOC is still at Fontana speedway.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 15, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> EVOC is still at Fontana speedway.


What they don't tell you is it's not _on_ the speedway.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 15, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> What they don't tell you is it's not _on_ the speedway.



Way to ruin the surprise...


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 15, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Way to ruin the surprise...


I aim to please.


----------

